# Visiting Santa Monica



## stickystuff (Mar 7, 2007)

will be staying in santa monica for 2-3 weeks on may. i live in NY and planning to bring my bike out with me. is there any good riding in SM? any group rides? will probably be staying by the beach at shutter.


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R (Jun 2, 2003)

I live up the coast in Ventura, so definitely no expert on Santa Monica riding, although I know the area pretty well. My advice to you would be to load up your bike and drive north up PCH for 15 or so miles into Malibu, then access the Santa Monica mountains and all of the nice climbing afforded there. Also, check out the web site for Velo Club La Grange...http://www.lagrange.org/rides.htm...they're all nuts and they ride around in that mess down there.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Santa Monica itself is massively crowded and loaded with stop lights and stop signs, but it's still pretty much ground central for a lot of excellent riding. Cruise the beach path. Head up the Pacific Coast Highway into the Hills of Malibu. Cruise back into the archives of the Southern California forum for tips.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

you can ride from Bluff Park, at the bottom of Malibu Canyon/Las Virgenes
west on PCH to Leo Carillo Beach(watch the exit/turn out on the right just
before the bottom of the hill) - then cross under PCH and go up the hill to
the right and merge back onto PCH going south. total of 36 miles over rolling
hilly-ish terrain. the end of this route has a nice long HILL right before Bluff Park.
can be windy sometimes.

this is my training ride for the Malibu Tri, which goes from Zuma Beach to
Leo Carillo and back(only 18 miles.)


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

cwg_at_opc said:


> ...west on PCH to Leo Carillo Beach(watch the exit/turn out on the right just
> before the bottom of the hill) - then cross under PCH and go up the hill to
> the right and merge back onto PCH going south.


Go all the way to Leo Carillo, then just turn around NO WAY!

Turn right on Mullholland Hwy., immediately after the Leo Carrillo campground. Mullholland is one of the mellowest climbs in the Santa Monicas. Turn right at the stop sign just after the peak (@~1500') onto Decker Canyon Road. This will take you back to PCH.

There are a number of other alternatives from the intersection of Mullholland and Decker. 

For shorter rides within Santa Monica you could ride the bike path on the beach. The stretch between Venice and Sunset Blvd is about eight miles or so, so an out and back can get you decent workout. Do it on weekdays only, particularly in the morning, in order to avoid crowds.

San Vicente Blvd. is flat and wide, but not long - a good place for intervals.

Mandeville Canyon, off Sunset Blvd., is a nice "in-town" climb. Sunset is sort of like bumper cars, though, so be comfortable in traffic before you go there.

I think Helen's Cycles has group rides on Saturday mornings.

JSR


----------

